
Create-GitHub-repo - oskarcieslik
https://github.com/oskarcieslik/create-github-repo
======
aewens
I rolled my own version of this plus a few more features a few months ago in
Ruby. [https://github.com/aewens/gitgot](https://github.com/aewens/gitgot)

